# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Aforizmat e Agim Metbalës

## Agim Metbala

*Aforizmat e Agim Metbalës*

- Aty ku mbizotëron arsyeja, pak vend ka për fjalë!
- Ai i cili vazhdimisht kërkon fajtorin, në fund do të fajësohet nga të gjithë!
- Fajtorit, lërja fajin në ndërgjegjen e tij, nëse dëshiron ta kesh mik në vijim! 
- Forca dhe ndërgjegje, kurrë nuk bashkëdyzohen!
- Para përdorimit të dhunës, ka një mijë e një varianta të mundshme , për të mos përdorur dhunën!
- Ikja, nuk është  as fillimi i zgjidhjes së problemit!
- Edhe njeriut më racional, nëse i servohet dhuna në mënyrë kontinuele, ia luhatë karakterin!
- Fatbardhësisht që guximi qëndron tek i riu, ndërsa arsyeja tek i moshuari, përndryshe, përditë kishin ndodhur kataklizma!
- Derisa i konvenon, njerëzit u besojnë gënjeshtrave tua!
- Sinqeriteti, është si kaktusi - të gjithë e adhurojnë, por ikin nga ai!
- Rrëmujën më të madhe, çdo herë e krijojnë frikacakët!
- Edhe shminkës më të mirë, i humbet ngjyra!
- Kompromisin e ofruar nga i forti, analizoje milimetrukisht dështimin tënd që pason në[ vijim!
- Kurrkund në botë, mbi varrin e asnjë të varfërit, nuk pashë të ngritur gurin e shtrenjtë!
- Limturi ka në çdo kohë, në çdo mes dhe në shumë mënyra, por ajo varet nga njeriu - kur e kërkon, në cilin vend e kërkon dhe në ç'mënyrë e kërkon!
- Premtimi që nga personi jepet me vështërsi, do të realizohet me siguri!
Inkurajimi i tepruar personit inert, mund t'i sjell më shumë dëm se dobi!
- Nës e njeriut në mënyrë të njëtrajtshme i servohet edhe mish qengji në hell, pa kusht se do t'i gërditet!
- Për secilin akrepat e orës sillen njësojë, por dikend e gjenjnë në gjumë, dekend në hajni e dikend në punë!
- Udhëheqësit lokal komunal, gabimisht e kanë kuptuar fjalën TENDER, si SHEQER!
- Secili që punon në administratën shoqërore, nëse me pagë nuk mund ta lidhë fillimin me mbarimin e muajit, ose dotë korruptohet ose do të komprometohet!
- Njerëzit e korruptuar, nuk ecin këmbë rrrugës!
- Krahas padijes, shkonë hamendja!
- Nën vellon e arrogancës, qart shihet trupi i forcës!
- Pa u fortifikuar seriozisht, të gjithë do të të lëvizin nga vendi!
- Për në gjsmë të rrugës, mus u tremb se kurrë askush nuk do të pengojë!
- Rrëmujën e qetësojnë çdo herë, ata që më së paku e kanë krijuar!

----------

Aferim (14-03-2015)

----------


## Agim Metbala

- Personi i cili ndien peshën e përgjegjësisë, e pengon edhe të ftohtit edhe të nxehtit!
- Patriotizmi, nuk është godinë, që përfundon në katin e dhjetë!
- Animi i vazhdueshëm, ta shtrembëron kurrizin!
- Praoanica dhe fytyra e karrieristit, janë identike - nuk kanë dert se zhlyhen!
- Era e fort dhe zjarri i ngadalshëm, gjësendet i pjekin si duhet!
- Fatbardhësisht që fati i njerëzve, nuk është çdo herë në duart e njeriut!
- Ai i cili pret  çdo gjë nga fati, do të mbetet njeriu më i pafatshëm në jetë!
- Në histori, hyjnë dy tipa njerëzish :mace e verdhe: ë mallëruarit dhe të mallkuarit!
- T'i bëhet dredhi furtunës, nuk është as mëkat dhe as turp!
- Të falësh vazhdimisht, krijon përshtypje te kundërshtari se ai ka të drejtë!

----------

Aferim (14-03-2015),legjenda12 (14-12-2014)

----------


## Agim Metbala

- Çdo gjë senzacionale, vjenë në mënyrë të befasishme dhe ik në mënyrë të qetë!
- Karrieristi dhe qyqja, janë identik - vezët i bëjnë në çardhe të huaj!
- Njeriu që në vete ka dy ekstreme, vazhdimisht shkakton lidhje të shkurtër!
- Ecja para-mbas, vazhdimisht të lenë në start!
- Të gjithë dëshirojnë që gjërat të jenë ndryshe, por pal kush vepron që gjërat të ndryshojnë!
- Paradokset i trillpjnë njerëzit për të mbajtur veten në pozicionin kulmor!
- Kulmet nuk i ka krijuar natyra, por njeriu!
- Personi që gjenë pretekste të shpeshta, analizoje me kujdes të madh, ngase ai fsheh sekrete!
- Dashuria e rrejshme, është sikur truk i magjistarit - të magjeps fare për një kohë të shkurtër, por më vonë del sikur një lajthitje e thjesht!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

A F O R I Z M A T

- Pasigurinë tënde, në çdo moment dhe në çdo hap, do ta zfrytëzoj si bashkëbiseduesi, ashtu edhe kundërshtari!
- Kurrë mos kurse me shembuë, ngase njerëzve për t'u bindur, u flejnë shembujë konkret!
- Mbështetje në çdo kën, dhe mosmbëstetje në askë, barazohen me pasojat!
- Fatkeqësisht, por si sidhen shumica e kosovarëve, brsën dhe besimin, duhet konservuar si relikte të kohës së shkuar!
- Ka individ me dy morale -  njërin e përdorin në rrugë... e tjetrin e kanë në shpirt, në esencë, ata janë pa moral!
- Normat morale, vërtetë mund të jenë të tejkaluar, por ata që të parët i shkelin, qoftë edhe objektivisht, do të bartin pasojat ekstreme derisa të bëhen shumicë!
- Emocionet tek secili individ janë të veçanta, por secili individ, duhet të ket kujdes, se normat morale dhe ato juridike janë për të gjithë të njejta!
- Fatbardhësisht që shumica e njerëzve nuk i realizojnë ëndrrat e tyre, mbase përditë kishin ndodhur kataklizma!
- Jam plotësisht i vetëdijshëm se sa i pafuqishëm jam në krahasim me të gjithë ata që janë dhënë pas të keqes, por në anën tjetër e di fare mirë se edhe një qukapik i vockël, ia hapë zemrën një lisit gjigant!
-Mbi inatin, ndërtohen vetëm godinat e ngatërresave dhe kullat e hakmarrjes!
- Tërbimi nuk lind vetvetiu, por ai është produkt i determenimit të padrejtësisë ekstreme!
- Ikja e ballafaqimit me kundërshtarin dhe realitetin, është vetëm humbja e kohësdhe i energjisë, mbase me të, herët a vonë, do t'i kryqëzosh dorrëzat! 

P.S. Shumica nga këto aforizmat, i kam botuar në revistën enigmatike "Filizar", e cila botohet në kuadër të Shoqatës së enigmatëve "Labirinti" nga Rahoveci

----------


## Palma

Ju faleminderit Z. Agim!

Mendime dhe shprehje te mencura, me plot vlere keni shkruar.

Pershendetje nga une.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

Palma, më gëzon fakti që Ju kanë pëlqyer aforizmat e mi, unë do t'i gëzojë lexuesit - adhuruesit e aforizmave, edhe me shumë aforizmat të tjerë në vijim!
Përshëndetje vëllazërore!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

A F O R I Z M A T 

- Shumica nga njerëzit, nuk çmojnë atë që kanë, dhe aty qëndron dështimi i tyre total!
- Fjalën keqardhje, e përdorin më së shpeshti keqbërësit!
- Nëse nuk kërkon ekuacion, edhe në WC do të thesh qafën!
- Për të patur mik të fuqishmin, ka vetëm dy rrugë: më e leht, t'ia lëshosh rrugën vazhdimisht, ndërsa e dyta, t'ia përdredhish qafën me kohë!
- Kryeneqësia, në esencë të sjell krenarinë disa minuta, e problemet disa ditë! 
- Kryelartësia, u ka hije vetëm rrokaqiejve!
- Mendjemadhësia, vërtetë ta mbanë qafën lartë, por shinën ta kërrus!
- Kushtrimit i këndojnë të gjithë me radhë, por thirrjes i përgjigjen vetëm atdhetarë!
- Vëzhguesi dhe i vëzhguar, dirigjohen vazhdimisht nga dy të tjerë fitues!
- Sado që mendon se një person e njeh thellësisht, nuk ka dilema se dë të gabon, nga se thellësia e shpirtit është shumë më e thellë!
- Njeriu me kushtet materiale mesatare, është me siguri më i drejtë, ngase në vete ngërthen edhe problemet e të varfërit, edhe ambiciet e të pasurit!
- Çdp kërkesë, çoftë edhe iracionale e drejtuar haptas, është më pak e dëmshme, se çdo kërkesë minimale e kamofluar!
- Publiku, çdo herë jeton me zbavitës të rinj e jo me famën e artistëve të ndjerë!
- Publiku është publik, me përzierje si të sallatës ruse, a artisti është artist, dhe nuk duhet rënë pre e publikut, nëse don ta mbijetojë kohën!
- Fatkeqësisht që recepcionistët e hoteleve, nuk shkruajnë vepra e as scenario, sheshaz do të kishin dalur krimet e shumë pushtetarëve!
- Nuk ka martesë të mirë e dashnore të keqe, por ka martesë të lumtur, pa dashnore të mirë!
- Armiku më i madh i një kombi është, kur në logjikën e individit, sedimentohet dëshira e ikjes!
- Shumë qeveri lokale, janë bërë orkestra perfekt e të njësuar - mashtrimesh e shantashesh të perfeksionuar!
- Të korruptuarit dallohen fare lehtë: ose të shikojnë në maje të gishtërinjëve ose të shikojnë në xhepa!
- Shumë shpesh, nuk mund të gjindet formule e sakt në mes të kriminelëve dhe pushtetarëve të kohës, e koha në vijim, i radhitë me përpikëri!
- Martesa politike Nano-Berisha, është e padivorcueshme derisa ata të jenë gjallë!

----------


## Agim Metbala

- Gati secili politikan i mbanë dy lloje syzash, për të mos parë asgjë!
- Liderëve tanë politik, u ka rënë sëmundja e Parkinsonit, nga grushtimet e mëparme!
- Akrobacionet politike, ndoshta janë mjete normale, por jo edhe morale!
- Për mosukseset në politikë, arsyetimet janë të pajustifikueshme!
- Politikanët tanë, i gjasojnë shumë makushëve - fort mirë e fshehin kokën, ndërsa për bythën, nuk kanë dert!
- Ngritja politike mbrenda natës, është si rrezitja mbrenda ditës, medoemos rrjepet lëkura!
- Sa herë e kam harruar ndjenjën e atdhedashurisë dhe sa herë jam lodhur nga puna, e kam kujtuar zonjën Nekibe Kelmendi!
- Jeta e politikanëve  josovarë, i gjason aezbergjeve - shihen madhështor, por  edhe dielli i pranverës, i shtrrinë për toke!
- Me ardhjen e forcave të NATO-s, dhe të UNMIK-ur, Kosova ka fituar shumë :mace e verdhe: ash kemi njerëz me të gjitha ngjyrnat, rrymë sa për të marrë frymë, dhe shumë ligjerata si të mbrohemi nga sida!
- Në Kosovë, gjaku shitet në çdi miting popullor!
- Lirinë e gëzojnë edhe at që nuk kanë sakrifikuar asgjë, edhe ata që buk kanë dhënë asgjë, por përkujtohen çdo herë vetëm ata që kanë dhënë diç për të!
- I pasuri, kurrë s'frigohet fjalëve të thëna, ka mundësi të paguaj dëmshpërblimin!
- Radhitja në politikë, shpesh bëhet si në teatër, në ulëset e para, ulen shumë zonja dhe zotërinj, që nuk marrin vesh asgjë nga drama!
- Politika është si patinazhi, andaj shqiptarët rrëzoxen shumë lehtë! 
- Sgumë nga mjekët kosovar, kur e kanë lexuar betimin e Hipokritit, gabimisht e kanë marrë:
- Si betim i hipokrizisë!
- Le të mbajë mend mirë secili politkan kosovar, i cili vjen në pushtet, se lotët e nënave tona, nuk janë ujë të sistemit të "Radonjiqit", apo i "Batllavës"!
- Derisa në treg, një bombë kushton sa një trangull , po aq kushton edhe koka e njeriut!

----------


## Agim Metbala

- Pavarësia, duhet nënkuptuar si memorandum i nënshkruar nga secili kosovar, për angazhim të shumëfishuar në vijim!
- Pavarësinë e Kosovës, do ta gëzojnë të gjithë, pos atyre që u sakrifikuan, por në çdo përvjetor e në pakufi, do të përmenden me devotshmëri, vetëm ata që janë sakrifikuar për të!
- Me apo pa arësye, me shumë aforizmat e mi i kam sulmuar ndërkombëtarët, por publikisht pranoj ,se skenarin e serialit "Pavarësia e Kosovës", e kanë "shkruar" me përpikëri milimetrike!
-Shumë kohë Evropa dhe Bota, në seriale e mohoi luftën tonë çlirimtare, por në aktin e fundit - final, në momentin e shpalljes së Pavarësisë, në podium me përpikëri i renditi aktorët kryesor!
- Në podium, gjatë ceremonisë të shpalljes të aktit formal mbi Pavarësinë e Kosovës, mund të hypi kuzhdoçoft edhe rastësisht, por do të harrohet që në momentin kur zbret nga podiumi!
- Krijuesit, vazhdimisht kanë trokitur në ndërgjegfjen kombëtare për Pavarësinë e Kosovës!
- Deri më sot, e gjithë krijimtaria kosovare, ka qenë e ngjyrosur politikisht, shpeshëherë e gjakosur, herë-herë irituese, në vazhdimësi nxitëse, herë e zymt  e herë trimëruese... me Pavarësinë e Kosovës, me siguri se do të ndryshojë krejtësisht pamjen e vet!
- Politika aktuale, me siguri se nuk do të pajtohet një kohë me shkrimet e shkrimtarëve, por do të thirren me krenari në kohën tjetër!
- Vet akti i shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Kosovës, duhet të na zbrazë e gjithë energjinë negative të akumuluar ndër shekuj, e jo të na përqafojë vetëkënaqësia!
- Pavarësinë e Kosovës, secili kosovarë, duhet ta pranoj si rilindje!
- Me shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Kosovës, shumë aforizmat e mi të qëlluar në kohë, do të humbin e fektin sikurse ish RSFJ!
- Shtetet e para të cilat e pranuan Pavarësinë e kosovës (duke abstrakuar Amerikën), në një lloj mënyre, moralisht u pastruan për padrejtësitë e kohës së kaluar, që i bërën Kosovës dhe shqiptarëve në përgjithësi!
- Nëse në skenën e mbrendshme politike, Sali Berisha, aty këtu ka bërë ndonjë gabim, në skenën ndërkombëtare sa i përket luftës për Pavarësinë e Kosovës, në asnjë moment, nuk ka bërë as "hapa" e lëre më ndonjë gabim më të madh!
- Pavarësia e Kosovës, fatkeqësisht u  shpallë dhe u festua pa prezencën e Ramush Haradinajt, koha në vijim, pa kusht se do ta tregoj shkakun e arsyes apo mosarsyes të largimit të tij!

Rahovec, 16, 17 dhe 18.02.2008

----------


## Agim Metbala

- Me Pavarësinë e Kosovës, o deshti o nuk deshti kush, nëse nuk do të vetëdisciplinohet, do ta shtrëngojnë të disciplinohet!
- Me Pavarësinë e Kosovës, të gjithë "bashibozukët", gradualisht do të zbresin nga skena publike e politike!
- Me Pavarësinë e Kosovës, të gjithë politikanët që dëshirojnë të mbesin në skenën politike, duhet pa kusht të ndryshojnë edhe qëndrimin e njëkohësisht edhe retorikën!
- Pavarësia e Kosovës, do të jetë determinatore e ndryshimeve radikale të pashmangshme, deri dje në pamje të parë të pamundshme e skajshmërisht edhe ekstreme!
- Me pavarësinë e Kosovës, ish kreatorët dhe zbatuesit e"Vëllazërim bashkimit", në çdo tubim, duhet t'i lëshojnë bile ulëset e tri rendeve të para në hallë, e nëse këtë nuk e bëjnë, me siguri se do të largohen edhe nga halla!
- Salih Berisha, gjatë do të mbahet në mend në praktikën politike, se dy herë është ngritur në majen politike, e Hashim Thaçi, se me kohë i ka kuptuar pasojat e rrëzimit!
- Pavarësia she shteti i Kosovës, nuk lindën me 17 shkurt, por është mozaik - krijesë e shumë brezave para kësaj date!

28.02.2008

----------


## Agim Metbala

- Shqiptarët, më lehtë e rrënojnë tërë murin, se sa të shtojnë një tullë, në murin që e ka muruar para tyre dikuh tjetër!
- Tregu, nuk njeh vlerat tjera, pos atyre që i servohen!
- Treni, vërtetë nuk ngrit shumë pluhur, por bartë shumë udhëtarë!
- Kosova sot i ngjanë një amfiteatri të hapur, ku përditë luhen tragjikomeditë njëra pas tjetrës!
- Dëshmorët tanë, u bënë flamujt e politikanëve, të cilët i përdorin vetëm gjatë fushatës elektorale!
- Disidentin mund ta largosh nga toka e lindjes, por medoemos do ta varrosin në tokën e lindjes dhe me ceremoni më madhështore!
- Po mos të kishin qenë barcoletat e politikanëve tanë, s'do të kishin pasur çka të bëjnë ata të "Fiks fare" dhe "Ditari i stupcave"!
- Nëse shqiptarët dojnë progres, trëndafilit komunist, duhet këputur të gjitha petalet një nga një!
- Administratorët në Kosovë, më çojnë mallin e fjalës së urtë:
-"Shko e eja, si Adem Peja"!
- Shumica e politikanëve tanë, kur vjenë në pyetje përgjegjësisa, çdo herë flasin në vetën e tretë!
- Edhe shtypi, edhe politika në Kosovë, zihen në një kazan!
- Për poetin e madh, hapësira shtetërore, është shumë e kufizuar!
- Për krijuesit, provinca është si Trekëndëshi i Bermudeve!
- Poezia e shkruar mbas ikjes së kohës, është sikur shprehja e dashurisë mbas vdekjes së dashurës!
- Në mesin e një grumbulli hipokritësh, edhe vepra e krijuesit do të ngjyroset me hipokrizi!
- Gazetaria dhe politika, janë si dashuria e moshës së adoleshencës - me dashuri ekstreme dhe me urrejtje momentale të skajshme, por shumë lehtë pajtohen pas çdo ndarje!

----------


## Endless

> - Gati secili politikan i mbanë dy lloje syzash, për të mos parë asgjë!
> - Liderëve tanë politik, u ka rënë sëmundja e Parkinsonit, nga grushtimet e mëparme!
> - Akrobacionet politike, ndoshta janë mjete normale, por jo edhe morale!
> - Për mosukseset në politikë, arsyetimet janë të pajustifikueshme!
> - Politikanët tanë, i gjasojnë shumë makushëve - fort mirë e fshehin kokën, ndërsa për bythën, nuk kanë dert!
> - Ngritja politike mbrenda natës, është si rrezitja mbrenda ditës, medoemos rrjepet lëkura!
> - Sa herë e kam harruar ndjenjën e atdhedashurisë dhe sa herë jam lodhur nga puna, e kam kujtuar zonjën Nekibe Kelmendi!
> - Jeta e politikanëve  josovarë, i gjason aezbergjeve - shihen madhështor, por  edhe dielli i pranverës, i shtrrinë për toke!
> - Me ardhjen e forcave të NATO-s, dhe të UNMIK-ur, Kosova ka fituar shumëash kemi njerëz me të gjitha ngjyrnat, rrymë sa për të marrë frymë, dhe shumë ligjerata si të mbrohemi nga sida!
> ...


Te gjitha shume te bukura Gimce,po ajo qe kam theksuar ishte me te vertete per 

t'u theksuar :shkelje syri: 

Faleminderit per aforizmat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

Shumë vite i kam humbur, shumë netët vetes i kam dhuruar pagjumësinë, në "kërkim" të zënjes të mendimit më të plot, për gjërat që na rrethojnë, për problemet që na okupojnë, për gëzimin, fatin, dështimin... për dhembjen, lotin,ngadhnjimin... për zhvillimet tona të përbashkëta politike e çka mos tjetër, e në bazë të mendimit të lexuesve kosovarë, nga revistat e gazetat ku i kam botuar, dhe nga lexuesit e forumeve të ndryshme (edhe pse jam kyçur tek në vitin 2008), vërtetë ndjej kënaqësi të papërshkruar se aforizmet e mi u përlqejnë të tjerëve.
*Aforizmin të cilin e keni potencuar, edhe mua më duket se është qëlluar.*
Ju falenderoj për përkrahje.
Kam edhe shumë e shumë aforizma të  tjerë, që pjesë pjesë, do t'i dhuroj me kënaqësi lexuesve të forumit shqiptar, për të cilin kam respekt të veçant.

----------


## Agim Metbala

- Aforizmi, vërtetë therrë, por nxjerrë përjashta e gjithë qelbin!
- Ai që kërkon shfajësime, humb edhe kohën e mbetur!
- Fjala besë, tek ne në kohën e sotme, si duket është fjalë më e keqpërdorur!
- Nëse për një veprim, e di se duhet të pendohesh, është shumë e ndershme të pendohesh me kohë!
- Njeriut mund t'ia marrish të gjitha, por nëse ia merr edhe shpresën, atëherë e ke mundur për vdekje!
- Ikja, nuk është shtyrja e fillimit të zgjidhjes së problemit!
- Cinizmi, sjell pasojat e paparashikueshme për të tjerët, por në fund, grushtin vdekjeprurës për vet cinikun!
- Tjetri mund t'i mbulojë edhe të gjitha gabimet tua, por nuk mund ta ndal sjelljen tënde në vazhdim!
- Veçim i diçkaje nga konteksti i lidhjes organike, medoemos sjell pasojën!
- Sinqeriteti, është si dielli pa re - mund t'ia shohish secilën rreze!
- Gënjeshtari, s'kishte me qenë aq i rrezikshëm, vetëm nga fakti se gënjen, porse pse është i përgatitut që gënjeshtrën ta mbrojë me të gjitha mjetet e mundshme dhe të pamundshme në skajshmëri!
- Kurreshtja e tepruar, thurrë rrjeta merimange, që pa mëdyshje do të të vejë në grackë!
- Për të zbardhur të vërtetën, kur mos u frikëso nga skandalet!
- Mjet më të ultë të komunikimit, që mund të përdorë një intelektual, është përgojimi!

----------


## Agim Metbala

- Në momentin kur krimi barazohet me viktimën, prite krimin e shumëfishuar!
- Lepurin prapëe e dua, sepse është i vetëdijshëm se sa është frikacak!
- Në pamjen e njeriut të pashëm, nuk përkasin shëmtimet!
- Energjia potenciale, do të jetë e padobishme, nëse nuk futet në përdorim!
- Kur të dijshmit heshtin e budallenjt flasin, prite rrezikun!
- Kureshtja e tepruar, thurrë rrjeta merimange, që pa mëdyshje do të të vejë në grackë!
- I paafti, vazhdimisht ankohet se nuk ia pranojnë vlerat, ndërsa i afti se ia mohojnë vlerat!
- Heshtja e vazhdueshme, nën vello fsheh problemin, zhgënjimin apo mospajtimin!

----------


## Agim Metbala

- Heshtja e vazhdueshme, nën vello fsheh problemin, zhgënjimin apo mospajtimin!
- Dyshimi duhet të ketë jetë, vetëm deri te e vërteta!
- Bisha, vërtetë mund të zbutet, por me dënime të rrepta e me dhurata modeste!
- Ndërgjegjja e papastër, është si një hije, nuk të lë të qetë as në toalet!
- Nëse nuk do të frikësohesh jetës në mbarim, frikësohu tërë jetën!
- Ai i cili s'punon ditën, me siguri që nata do t'i dukej shumë e gjatë!
- Në dialog, vërtet nuk i përmbushë dëshirat dhe kërkesat e dëshiruara asnjë palë në dialog, por është e vërtetë e sigurt se nuk pëson asnjë palë, dhe këtu qëndron arsyeja e dialogut!
- Karrieristi dhe lavirja, janë shumë identik, kurrë nuk ngopen!
- Nuk është i verbër ai që nuk sheh, por ai që nuk don të shoh!
- Nga rreziku i përbashkët, njerëzit bashkohen shumë lehtë, por me kalimin e rrezikut, edhe më lehtë ndahen!
- Endacaku, çdo kund ka shtëpi, ndërsa shtëpiaku i mirë, ka vetëm një shtëpi!
- Inkuarajim i tepruar personit inert, mund t'i sjell më shumë dëm se sa dobi!
- Fatkeqësia më e madhe e njerëzimit në çdo kohë, ka qëndruar në faktin se paratë kanë qenë në duar të matrapazëve e dija në njerëz të urtë!
- Si energjinë negative, ashtu edhe atë pozitive, duhet zbrazur vazhdimisht me kujdesin më të madh!
- Nëse shikohen vetëm vështërësitë, asnjë punë nuk do të niset e lëre më të përfundohet!

----------


## Agim Metbala

AFORIZMAT E Agim METBALËS

- Vërtetë  kohën  s'mund ta kthesh mbrapa, por kohën e mbetur, mund të ecish me kohën!
- Kurrë mos humbë energji duke analizuar gabimin e bërë, por përpiqu në të ardhmen, të mos e përsërishin gabimin e njejtë!
- Mbivlerësimi dhe nënvlerësimi i aftësive që i posedon, të sjedhjin pasojat e barabarta!
- Edhe në hidhërime edhe në gëzime, përpiqu t'i drejtosh emocionet, e nëse këtë e arrin, e ke mundur edhe armikun më të madh!
- Kush arrin t'i udhëheq emocionet, definitivisht definitivisht shkurorizohet me korinë!
- Mosmarrëveshtjet më të mëdha, lindin mu nga paaftësia për t'u pajtuar me gjërat!
- S'ka njeri që nuk ëndrron, por ëndrra e të vobektit është më e pastër!
- Nëse analizohen holl e holl, i pasuri, i forti dhe pushtetari, edhe ëndrrat i kanë të rrezikshme - të komplikuar!
- Nëse do t'i analizosh pasojat e tërbimit dhe durimit, pa kusht se më lehtë do të kalosh me durimin!
- Ushqimi i përditshëm i keqbërësve, është fjala keqardhja!
- Kryeneqësia, i ngjanë vetëtimës, ka shndritje shumë të shkurtër!
- Mendjemadhësinë, e ushqejnë të mjerët!

* Këto aforizmat i kam botuar në revistën "filizat".

P.S.h.h. Më vjenë mirë se ju pëlqejnë aforizmat, ngase ato janë mehlem për shpirtin!

----------


## Agim Metbala

AFORIZMAT E AGIM METBALËS

- Ekuilibrin e botës e mbajnë kriminelët dhe të ndershmërit, ndërsa e shfrytëzojnë ata që gjenden mes tyre!
- Mbas maskave, fshehen dy kategori të njerëzve - frikacakët dhe të shëmtuarit!
- Kurrë nuk mund të kriminalizohet një popull i tërë!
- Krimi nuk mund të justifikohet as për ideale më të larta!
- Shumica e pasanikëve, bashkë me fitimin, ecin me mëkate"!
- Ngutia është fillimi dhe mbarimi i gabimeve të secilit intelektual!
- Nëse do fitim të shpejt, paraprakisht siguroe një derë të blinduar!
- E gjithë kënaqësia në jetë, buron nga familja e shëndoshë!
- Burri që humb burrërinë dhe gruaja që humbë bukurinë kujdes nga ata!
- Gruan mund ta armatosish me arsenal të armëve më bashkëjohore, por nëse arrin t'ia shkurtosh gjuhën, totalisht e ke çarmatos për jetë!
- Gruaja lavire dhe urithi, janë identik - të dytë rrëmihën nën këmbë!
- Gruaja lavire, është termet në familje!
- Derisa në botë ka aq shumë kryetarë shtetesh të krisur, wdhe shumë vite do të përsëritet refreni luftë!
- Ne shqiptarët, çdo herë kohën e kemi matur me tahmine!
- Shqiptarët, çështjen e vet ende e shikojnë si statistë, dhe dihet se statistët çfarë roli kanë në secilën shfaqje!
- Syzat janë mjet optik - mashtrues, për atë i mbajnë shumica e politikanëve!
- Liderëve tanë politik, u ka rënë sëmundja e Parkinsonit, nga grushtimet e mëparshme!
- Politikanëve tanë, nuk ua zë fort për të madhe, ngase janë mbase janë në fazën e pubertetit politik!
- Për t'u marrë me politikë në kosovë, duhet ta njohësh mirë alkimin!
- Pacifistët vërtetë çdo herë kanë të drejtë, por politika venë barazpeshën!

----------


## Agim Metbala

AFORIZMAT E AGIM METBALËS

- Pas çlirimit të Kosovës, grave iu janë shtuar të drejtat, fëmijëve iu janë shtuar të drejtat, ndërrsa burrave iu janë shtuar përgjegjësitë!
- Derisa hajni çmohet si biznismen i sukseshëm, arsimtari që falë notën, si pedagog i mirë, polici që nuk dënon, si shumë i respektueshëm, gjykatësi që e liron të akuzuarin, si ekspert në nivel... nata do të jetë pak e qarkullueshme nga njerëzit e ndershëm!
- Secili aforizëm, mund të jetë titull i një romani!
- Çfarëdo që ndodh pa fajin tëndë, aspak mos e merr si tragjike!
- Ikja në vështrim të parë, sjell çlirim, por në thelb, të okupon tërësisht!
- Çdo herë teleiset rrena apo gjëja e shëmtuar!
- Seroziteti i tepruar, e hibridison personin!
- Njeriu i zhgënjyer, vazhdimisht gënjen, për të arsyetuar zhgënjimin e vet!
- Inferioriteti i vazhdueshëm, secilin person e sjell në defetizëm dhe fatalizëm total!
- Humbja e shpresës, është ndarja nga jeta!
- Konfuziteti, në momente është normal, nëse përsëritet e bëhet i përditshëm, atëherë ka punë neuropsikiatri!
- Dhuna e vazhdueshme, e bënë të dhunshëm edhe njeriun më të padhunshëm!
- Edhe shkaku më i arsyeshëm, nuk e justifikon tradhtinë!
- As dashuria dhe as miqësia, nuk mbahen me gënjeshtra!
- Personi që i ik lokaleve publike, e brenë ndërgjegjja!
- Shpirtngushtësia, është mjerim shpirtëror!
- Kompromisi, është ikja në momentin e fundit, nga kompromitimi i mundshëm!

----------


## h.h.fazliu

shume te bukura keto aforizma

----------

